# Hot & Humid Halloween 09



## buckybones (Mar 20, 2010)

It never really feels like October in Florida.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I know what you mean, I sometimes wish it was just a touch cooler. But the spirit is what matter's!! I sometimes get few tot's, but still go all out every year!! This year I'm actually expanding and making it bigger, even if no one shows up I still have a blast putting it all together!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Amen jack!! Well said!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

2009 here was a tad to cold and rainy.My idea weather for hween is around 50.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Here in Florida around halloween the temps. are usually between 78 and 85 degrees!!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

We had a two foot snow storm 2 days before Halloween.....I would take 78 and dry...PLEEEEESE!!!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

That is weird when I think of October I think of windy, cold and rainy! Not dry and warm!


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm with jack reaper no way It'll get that warm where I am at Halloween snow is usally a common event ,It isn't halloween up north unless you design your costume around a Parka or a snow suit. Everything at halloween Up north has that Dead look to it , some trees may have leaves , lots of leaves scattered about to make that crunch sound as tot go around. Have been fortunate the last 4 years that it has not been bitterly cold(thats) below-10 celcius for us at Halloween average from plus 10 celcius to -10


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

buckybones said:


> It never really feels like October in Florida.


We definitely feel your pain, we never know what we are going to get for Halloween, usually it's warm and muggy, sometimes it's hot and muggy and once in a while it's cool and muggy.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

At least warm weather is good for chilled fog! It can get quite cool in the Boston area so thats a challenge. Last Halloween we had beautiful temps but it was windy as a mother... how windy is a mother anyway? I couldn't use some props because of the wind. Oh well, some fun is a lot better than nothing at all.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep--another Floridian here. Building sets last Oct. with a heat index of 102--and raining!


----------

